# Venn Will We See Your Favorite Venn Diagram?



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2015)

John Venn is famous for the Venn Diagram.  Do you have a favorite?....Venn will we see it?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2015)

Okay. You asked:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Jan 25, 2015)

really funny pics and quotes! However you vill never see my venn drawing, as I am old and ven-erable , and ven I don't want to do a thing, ven I don't do it!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2015)

Really not usable:


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a great one but for the life of me I can't get it to load.  I think my danged old laptop is on its last legs.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Feb 7, 2015)

View attachment 14100


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 5, 2017)

A Venn Pie-agram


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 5, 2017)

Apple, Blueberry, Pumpkin.  Wonder what the middle would taste like?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 29, 2017)

If this is correct, it could be useful for discussions here. Some of us (me) are easily confused about simple terminology, sometimes.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2017)

"Stained glass window by Maria McClafferty in the dining hall of Gonville and Caius College, in Cambridge (UK), commemorating John Venn, who invented the concept of Venn diagram and was a fellow of the college. The text on the windows reads: JOHN VENN; FELLOW 1857–1923; PRESIDENT 1903–1923".


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 7, 2017)

Old MacDonald's Venn Diagram


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 4, 2017)

Breakfast menu, Giddy-Up Coffee and Kitchen, Bellevue, Idaho


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 10, 2017)

What's with this _Uup, Uut, Uus, _and_ Uuo_, business!!! 

What silly names. I know they never had those when I was in school. We would have remembered those.  Makes me feel old.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 10, 2017)

What about the State abbreviations?  I like MA & PA....the Kettle States!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 30, 2018)

The hybrid knork


----------



## jujube (May 30, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 30, 2018)

:rofl:  jujube


----------



## Meanderer (May 30, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2018)

Rejection Venn Diagram


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2018)

Halloween Venn......


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2019)

Summer Venn


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

THANKSGIVING


----------



## Meanderer (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2021)

My Cousin Venny


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2021)

An easy Venn diagram Halloween costume for couples who love charts


----------



## Lara (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 1, 2021)

November Venn Friends -


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 18, 2022)

you are tugging the heart strings of this former math major.

Fan of Smullyan?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Old Salt (Mar 19, 2022)

Another beef about mutilating the English language. Taken from a Subaru Commercial this evening: "It will be much more funner!" I am guessing at the probable spelling of funner. Funer? Who hires those illiterates? It was bad enough when "it was so much fun" devolved into "it was so fun!"


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2022)

Old Salt said:


> Another beef about mutilating the English language. Taken from a Subaru Commercial this evening: "It will be much more funner!" I am guessing at the probable spelling of funner. Funer? Who hires those illiterates? It was bad enough when "it was so much fun" devolved into "it was so fun!"


@Old Salt I agree!  Venn you posted, you may have posted in the wrong thread....but keep trying!


----------



## RubyK (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2022)

Courtesy of Lewkat


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2022)

Venn Diagram Coffee Mug


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2022)




----------

